# New Tincs Won't Eat FF's



## Galidgean (Dec 25, 2014)

I recently got some Cobalt Tincs, and they're doing great. I built my viv and let it run for about a month before getting my frogs to make sure it was good on temp and humidity control and all the plants were well rooted. This is my first set of frogs and I wanted to make sure I did it right and it was healthy before putting animals in it. However, in that time, the springtails took it over. There are TONS of them. I know springtails are fine for frogs to eat, but they won't eat the fruit flies and therefore aren't getting their supplements from dusting. Im sure at some point the frogs will get the springtails in check and they'll then start on the fruit flies, but I was wondering if anyone else had this issue or if there are any suggestions? Should I be concerned?

Thanks!


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

So are they specifically ignoring the FFs and eating the springs? And by that I mean you're seeing this happen? If not, then most likely they're a bit nervous being so new and all and need time to settle in.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

How big are the cobalts and what flies you feeding to them?


----------



## Galidgean (Dec 25, 2014)

Answering both replies- Yes, they specifically ignore them. If there is a springtail and a FF next to each other, they'll eat the spring and then leave the FF to go look for more springs. I have seen them eat 1-2 FF's each, but once they eat a FF they won't eat another. I doubt the FF's are too big, they're less than 1/16 inch and they are the same ones Josh's Frogs was feeding them. I even tried using FF's from different cultures and it's all the same. They're pretty young, about 3 or so months out of water. They are eating the smallest fruit flies Josh's Frogs has (where I got the frogs from) and the same ones Josh's fed them.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Perhaps if you lay off the FFs for a bit the frogs will reduce the population of springs. It sounds like you are using wingless FFs which is good. You could try to introduce some without in small numbers dusting them and get them used to FFs again then begin dusting. Did they eat the FFs at first I wonder? 
Don't panic. I will take a while for them to become vitamin deficient.


----------



## Galidgean (Dec 25, 2014)

Josh's Frogs told me they were eating and accustomed to FF's. They are wingless. Good to know they won't be at risk of deficiencies right away, that makes me feel better. I didn't give FF's yesterday to see if I could maybe raise their hunger a bit, then I'll try FF's without dusting this afternoon. I'll shoot an update later after I've tried the non-dusted FF's after making them a bit hungrier. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Galidgean (Dec 25, 2014)

3 of the 4 have started eating the FF's- even ate some dusted ones today. The 4th will eat FF's occasionally, but still munches on the springs mostly. He's a bit smaller and more shy than the other frogs, so I'm sure he'll come around to the FF's as well over the next couple days. I might have panicked a little too soon.


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice! Yeah it probably just took them a bit to get used to the new surroundings and relearn some old tricks  Glad they're eating now.


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

I have the same case here. Received a new female Azureus 3 weeks ago and I never saw her eating since then. She ignored all FF, springtails, isopods and aphids.

She is probably between 1-2 years old and was used to all the food. Anyhow she did not lose any weight so my guess is she must have eaten when I did not look  

Today is the first day she is actively hunting springtails. Still ignoring everything else but that's a first step and I am happy


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

If the FF are dusted too heavily, will the frogs possibly stop eating them because they don't like the taste?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So Tincs actually prefer smaller prey items; they have a specialized tongue that tapers off at the end, which is a specialization for small prey. This is why you'll often see that they'll prefer springtails over FFs when both are present.


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess that's a good reason and I have heard of it as well. 

But this girl received also Repashy Calcium plus before, so nothing was unknown to her. It just took her a long time to get adapted to the new environment. 3 weeks now and since some days she starts to walk around and explore and is much more visible, finally.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> So Tincs actually prefer smaller prey items; they have a specialized tongue that tapers off at the end, which is a specialization for small prey. This is why you'll often see that they'll prefer springtails over FFs when both are present.


Agreed! If a Tinc has a choice between a springtail and a fly 9 times out of 10 it will go after the springs, from my observations. 

Take an old fly culture and toss it in your viv. You should have a mite explosion within a couple of weeks.

Free frog food and they love em!


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

I had a mite explosion in the beginning and I would rather not like that anymore  My male scratched himself for the first couple of weeks and that was not a good experience at all.

The point about the preference for springtails over fruit flies is funny because my male completely ignores them, he is going for the fruitflies. 

Well I guess every frog is different, just like we are


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Engeli said:


> *I had a mite explosion in the beginning and I would rather not like that anymore  My male scratched himself for the first couple of weeks and that was not a good experience at all.*
> 
> The point about the preference for springtails over fruit flies is funny because my male completely ignores them, he is going for the fruitflies.
> 
> Well I guess every frog is different, just like we are


Grain mites??


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

I have no idea what it really was, I did not really see them by eye only at the window. They looked white. 
To be honest, I do not even really know if the scratching was really caused by mites but that was the most logical reason at that time. After some weeks the scratching became less and then stopped.

I just would not like to risk to run into the same issue one more time. So I will feed the girl fresh springtails each day for now and try if she will accept fruit flies soon. 

I hope so...


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Just wondering what type of FFs are you guys using? 
Sounds like you are spoiling your new frog a bit. Springs are like candy to Tincs IMO and my azureus and cobalts will eat all they see quickly. They also devour melos, hdyei and bean beetles whenever they see them. Not shy eaters normally. 
It's not unusual to not see a new frog eat for a while after you acclimate it to a new space. Adult frogs may be shyer than young ones initially. If they still look plump they are eating when you are not around to spook them.
They will soon associate your feeding cues like turning on the overhead lights in the frog room or your flurry of movement near the tanks when you feed other frogs with good eating and will get happy when they see you in the room. As always be patient and don't overreact.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Like Lays potato chips, can't just eat one!

Nice post above!


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

Agreed, it just needs patience. I try to learn it 

I feed wingless Drosophila melanogaster. The springtails are always in the viv but as I noticed that she actively goes after them, I put in some more as this is the only food she seems to accept for the moment and I am happy she begun to hunt after 3 weeks.


----------

